# EverNote, YouNote... Qui dit mieux?



## Mythe Errant (24 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, je souhaite une application pour classer mes notes par ordre alphabétique mais j'aimerais surtout pouvoir les modifier soit via l'iPhone soit via mon iMac? Connaissez-vous l'application idéale?

Concernant Ever Note, ce qui me pose problème c'est le compte sur internet : est-ce possible de le supprimer afin de ne garder qu'une connexion Mac/iPhone?

Merci!


----------



## fantax (24 Novembre 2009)

Mythe Errant a dit:


> Bonjour, je souhaite une application pour classer mes notes par ordre alphabétique mais j'aimerais surtout pouvoir les modifier soit via l'iPhone soit via mon iMac? Connaissez-vous l'application idéale?
> 
> Concernant Ever Note, ce qui me pose problème c'est le compte sur internet : est-ce possible de le supprimer afin de ne garder qu'une connexion Mac/iPhone?
> 
> Merci!



Je ne pense pas. Tu peux éviter la connexion et stocker tes données sur le Mac mais il n'y a pas alors de synchro possible avec le Iphone. Du moins je ne crois pas.
Sinon il y a ShoveBox qui n'est pas mal (et qui était donnée gratuitement dans le dernier bundle MacHeist). Mais il faut acheter aussi l'application s&#339;ur pour l'Iphone
http://www.cuk.ch/articles/4299
http://www.mac4ever.com/news/43663/shovebox_pour_iphone_disponible/

(ShoveBox pour Mac est peut-être gratuit ici:
http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche193764-shovebox.html)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h02 ----------




			
				Mythe Errant a dit:
			
		

> j'aimerais surtout pouvoir les modifier soit via l'iPhone soit via mon iMac?
> 
> Merci!



J'ajoute que j'ai l'appli pour Mac mais (pas encore) celle pour l'Iphone, donc je ne sais pas si l'on peut modifier directement les notes sur l'Iphone


----------

